# Updated RaspberryK's 12+5 scan gender guessing thread anyone?



## RaspberryK

I have just under 4 weeks til I go for our gender scan ... 

I have no idea if anyone can see a nub in these pics... feel free to guess with whichever method you like. 

https://i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab35/katienwillbump/Scan%20photos/IMG-20140730-WA0005_zpslcjrztaa.jpg
https://i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab35/katienwillbump/Scan%20photos/IMG-20140730-WA0003_zpsvaa7t5nr.jpg
https://i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab35/katienwillbump/Scan%20photos/IMG-20140730-WA0001_zps2zjtec3h.jpg

Updated page 3 
xx


----------



## auraobie

Just saw your scan in first tri forum and really wanted to guess, but thought I had better not! I think girly :)


----------



## RaspberryK

Thank you! I will be updating here when I know :D 

xx


----------



## doss0613

I think that's the nub I'm seeing in the second pic and if it is based on the angle I will guess girl.


----------



## RaspberryK

2 for girl and 0 for boy so far xx


----------



## Hoping4Four

Not the clearest shots of the nub unfortunately but I will also guess girl! Best of luck :)


----------



## RaspberryK

3 girly guesses so far xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

I am guessing girl! :pink:


----------



## RaspberryK

4 girly guesses, would be amazing if you were right, but then that would be DH excuse to stop at 2 for "one of each" :( xx


----------



## MeeOhMya

Maybe maybe girl. But pics aren't very clear. Congrats on baby!


----------



## RaspberryK

Baby was being a right wriggler, the tech had a job getting the measurements! xx


----------



## kmumtobe

:pink:


----------



## RaspberryK

All votes are :pink: so far .....xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm going to guess girl!!! Xx


----------



## madseasons

:pink:I am going to guess also. 


I am thinking we are having a boy from my 13w4d scan because there was "something" there, but I think I don't see anything on yours, therefore that is where my :pink: guess comes from.

My gender nub guesses: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/gender-prediction/2210601-guess-13w4d.html

Dee


----------



## ducky1502

When is your gender scan raspberry?


----------



## RaspberryK

Tomorrow! Xx


----------



## ducky1502

Are you going to insight? What time? Mine is there tomorrow!! My ticker is off a day


----------



## RaspberryK

Yes at 10am! :-D xx


----------



## ducky1502

Mines at 11! So excited. I'm hoping 16wks exactly won't be a problem. She said it would be fine.


----------



## RaspberryK

Me too! I think they can tell from 14/15 weeks so you should be fine xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Is it the gender scan tomorrow raspberry?! :happydance:


----------



## ducky1502

I'm pretty certain it's a boy but can't wait to find out for definite so I can shop lol


----------



## Jennuuh

Just wanted to follow for an update! I'm not sure there are any gender clues, I think the little line I see is actually babies pelvic bone developing but I'm not sure. Anyway, just wanted to say your little baby is adorable and can't wait for your scan!


----------



## RaspberryK

Ah thanks everso xx


----------



## Kato2

Girl


----------



## RaspberryK

We should know in less than 2 hours xx


----------



## rwhite

I think :pink:, can't wait to hear...good luck for your scan!


----------



## bananabump

Ahh exciting! I'm saying boy I think :) xx


----------



## RaspberryK

Baby is a... 

GIRL ! 

Xx


----------



## madseasons

Congrats! One of each! We are also have a girl this time! Welcome to team :pink:!


----------



## ducky1502

Awwww yay congrats!!!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Congratulations!!!! Xx


----------



## RaspberryK

ducky1502 said:


> Awwww yay congrats!!!

How did yours go? Xx


----------



## RaspberryK

Thanks ladies xx


----------



## ducky1502

Looks like we are expecting a girl too


----------



## RaspberryK

ducky1502 said:


> Looks like we are expecting a girl too

Wonderful news xx


----------



## Jennuuh

Girls are SUPER popular this year!! Congrats Raspberry and also Ducky! :)


----------



## bananabump

Aww lovely news! Xx


----------



## rwhite

Aww lovely, congrats!


----------



## RaspberryK

Thank you xx


----------

